# Online money making



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys. I've given some advice on here, now I'm hoping I can get some from you as well.

I'm saving up money for a laptop, so I felt I should use my internet skills to earn some money online as well. I know there are many scams out there, but does anyone here know of real ways to earn money online?

Thanks in advance guys! roud:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

All of the ones I looked into are incredibly hard to do on your own. So hard that it would be a waste of time - you'd make more money by going out looking for valuable scrap metal in trash or something. 

The only way people make money doing this is their downline. It's generally a pyramid scheme where you get a percentage of what people you get to sign up generate, and also a percentage of their downline as well. If you don't have people under you, with people under them, you probably won't make enough to even cash out (they put a minimum on how much you have to make before they will even send you anything at all)


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> All of the ones I looked into are incredibly hard to do on your own. So hard that it would be a waste of time - you'd make more money by going out looking for valuable scrap metal in trash or something.
> 
> The only way people make money doing this is their downline. It's generally a pyramid scheme where you get a percentage of what people you get to sign up generate, and also a percentage of their downline as well. If you don't have people under you, with people under them, you probably won't make enough to even cash out (they put a minimum on how much you have to make before they will even send you anything at all)


But like, isn't there freelance work you can do? I know people who do that kind of stuff, I'm just wondering if anyone here has an idea on what kind of work I should do, and where. I'm flexible.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Think about it this way: What kind of work can you possibly do online? It's not like you can do most entry-level jobs through the internet, since most of them involve customer services and physically moving around. The kind of work I do can be done online, although I still have to go in for interviews and meetings, etc. plus some people want to keep their employees under supervision. I make computer graphics, which is a very competitive business and not something you can pick up out of nowhere. It also requires some very expensive software and most people require a BS and portfolio.

When most people talk about easy online work, they mean either surveys (which usually give you coupons, samplers or nothing at all) or online sales such as t-shirt sites or ebay. Some people also do coding for games, software or websites online, but once again you'd need to actually know how to do that.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Fiverr


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

PseudoSenator said:


> Fiverr


That's really cool! I'm gonna look into that, and maybe sign up for quite a few things. Have you tried it yourself?


hziegel said:


> Think about it this way: What kind of work can you possibly do online? It's not like you can do most entry-level jobs through the internet, since most of them involve customer services and physically moving around. The kind of work I do can be done online, although I still have to go in for interviews and meetings, etc. plus some people want to keep their employees under supervision. I make computer graphics, which is a very competitive business and not something you can pick up out of nowhere. It also requires some very expensive software and most people require a BS and portfolio.
> 
> When most people talk about easy online work, they mean either surveys (which usually give you coupons, samplers or nothing at all) or online sales such as t-shirt sites or ebay. Some people also do coding for games, software or websites online, but once again you'd need to actually know how to do that.


Yup, heard of the surveys. For the record, I'm already doing freelance blogging, but I want to expand my footprint. I have a few friends who do design and earn quite a bit off it, but again, I suck at anything design-related. :tongue:

Thanks for all the help so far. Any more ideas?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I know of some people who do the surveys. It can rake in some money if you're dedicated to it.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I hire other consultants online. I use this website vWorker.com: More capable, accountable and affordable. Guaranteed.. It used to be called RentACoder. They have hundreds of categories 

Browse Workers by Category

Personally, I would rather pay someone who knows how to do the job rather than me doing a bad job of it. It's a win-win.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

amon91 said:


> But like, isn't there freelance work you can do? I know people who do that kind of stuff, I'm just wondering if anyone here has an idea on what kind of work I should do, and where. I'm flexible.


Well, there's stuff, if you can find it. Just depends on what people are willing to pay for. I did a bit of site design and database stuff before and got paid, there's things like that if you are lucky enough or have the connections to get in on it.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I resold gaming accounts, sold electronic gaming guides, and also played for in-game currency and sold it for real money to other players (you get to play games and make money while at it). At peak this generated about $1300 a month but it took quite some time to set up. I read stories of some guys doing this kind of stuff professionally full-time and claiming to make 50-70K a year (I was just doing it in my free time). But it takes time to learn the games, you will run into scammers for sure as this is all online trading, you'll need a decent computer (or a couple if you run multiple bots), and it does take some technical know-how (you're going to get banned a plenty).


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

vel said:


> I resold gaming accounts, sold electronic gaming guides, and also played for in-game currency and sold it for real money to other players (you get to play games and make money while at it). At peak this generated about $1300 a month but it took quite some time to set up. I read stories of some guys doing this kind of stuff professionally full-time and claiming to make 50-70K a year (I was just doing it in my free time). But it takes time to learn the games, you will run into scammers for sure as this is all online trading, you'll need a decent computer (or a couple if you run multiple bots), and it does take some technical know-how (you're going to get banned a plenty).


I'm worried about scams as well. I'm definitely trying to stick to trustworthy sites above anything else, you never know what can happen.

Thanks for all the tips so far guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## sahana (May 13, 2013)

amon91 said:


> Hey guys. I've given some advice on here, now I'm hoping I can get some from you as well.I'm saving up money for a laptop, so I felt I should use my internet skills to earn some money online as well. I know there are many scams out there, but does anyone here know of real ways to earn money online?Thanks in advance guys! roud:


Reselling business is the best and legit way to make money online.Reselling business is nothing but getting service from someone fixing high rate and then earning amount by getting commission from them.To start this you must have reseller account.To get reseller account visit Goresellers.com here they provide two reseller plans you can choose one among them based on your needs. Using this account you can buy domain names, website builder service, SSL certificates and so on. Then you can fix high rates for those services and sell them.You can earn quick cash using this method.According to me reselling business is the best way to make money online.


----------



## halem111 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey amon
have you got your laptop yet?

if so what internet skills do you have?


----------

